# Should I see a Rheumatoligist



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello,

I was diagnosed with Hashi's almost a year ago now with TPO of 952. I started on 25mcg of synthroid and was upped to 50 mcg in March 2010, and have been taking that everyday since. Last lab work I had my TSH was 1.08 and Free T4 was 1.2, my doctor said that was good so I am still taking my 50mcg. The problem is I still have symptoms. I am still so fatigued, I get these really bad headaches (don't know if they are sinus or what, but no medication helps it), my limbs and muscles are still achey and stiff. It seems I am just not getting better. I have ok days and bad days. Question is last time my ANA was taken it was 1:8. Is this something I should be worried about and look into more? Any advise (especially on how to feel better) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daisyy2099 (Oct 5, 2010)

jessie1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashi's almost a year ago now with TPO of 952. I started on 25mcg of synthroid and was upped to 50 mcg in March 2010, and have been taking that everyday since. Last lab work I had my TSH was 1.08 and Free T4 was 1.2, my doctor said that was good so I am still taking my 50mcg. The problem is I still have symptoms. I am still so fatigued, I get these really bad headaches (don't know if they are sinus or what, but no medication helps it), my limbs and muscles are still achey and stiff. It seems I am just not getting better. I have ok days and bad days. Question is last time my ANA was taken it was 1:8. Is this something I should be worried about and look into more? Any advise (especially on how to feel better) would be greatly appreciated.


I don't know, but I've armour is great and relieves a lot of symptoms. Just curious what was your TSH before you started thyroid meds? I have hosh, and they just put me on armour and I haven't taken it yet cause I was curious about my tsh. I have a low tsh of 0.652. I don't think thats on hypo side and wasn't sure if I start taking this meds where it would take my tsh. I also have high TPO 592. 
SOrry I couldn't help much. good luck!


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for responding. My TSH on my first test was 6.3, I was told we'd just "keep an eye on it" then when I was diagnosed my TSH was 4.7 the range was up to 4.5, so it wasn't too far out of normal but it was my 952 TPO that was cause for concern. I just feel like my doctor is not doing everything to help she just calls me normal and gives me more sythroid despite the fact that I still have symptoms.


----------



## daisyy2099 (Oct 5, 2010)

jessie1 said:


> Thanks for responding. My TSH on my first test was 6.3, I was told we'd just "keep an eye on it" then when I was diagnosed my TSH was 4.7 the range was up to 4.5, so it wasn't too far out of normal but it was my 952 TPO that was cause for concern. I just feel like my doctor is not doing everything to help she just calls me normal and gives me more sythroid despite the fact that I still have symptoms.


Maybe your T4 and T3 is out of wack? maybe you need to add T3? have you asked about armour? or a T3 to the sythroid? 
good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> Thanks for responding. My TSH on my first test was 6.3, I was told we'd just "keep an eye on it" then when I was diagnosed my TSH was 4.7 the range was up to 4.5, so it wasn't too far out of normal but it was my 952 TPO that was cause for concern. I just feel like my doctor is not doing everything to help she just calls me normal and gives me more sythroid despite the fact that I still have symptoms.


Jessie, I believe you need antibodies' tests besides the TPO and also a radioactive uptake scan. High TPO is "suggestive" of a lot of things and one of them happens to be cancer of the thyroid.

You especially need Thyroglobulin Ab and TSI.

Here is a list and a link to look this stuff up.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

The fact that you have some ANA (antinuclear antibodies) is also "suggestive" and you can look that up on the link provided as well.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for responding...back in Janurary my ANA test was 1:80 speckled and hasn't been tested since, my TSH was 4.7 (.4-4.5) my FT4 was .97 (.8-1.8) I guess my thyroglobulin antibodies were normal it says <75 (<75-negative, 75-100 equivocal, and >100 positive) TPO was 962 (<=250 negative, >250 positive) and I think thats all I was tested for and that stuff has not been tested again. TSH and FT4 are within range now.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessie,

Can you be a little more descriptive of your aches? Do they go away after you wake up and have been walking around? Do they stay throughout the day? Are they in the joints and muscles? Which joints? Are you taking any other meds [e.g., statins]?

Answers to this might point to whether you should see a rheumatologist.


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

My aches seem kind of random, sometimes I am achey in the morning, sometimes it goes away, sometimes I am achey in my legs especially my thighs, sometimes it is in my arms and shoulders. If we go somewhere where we have to walk (even someplace like the mall) my legs are killing me by the end...


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Your post totally caught my eye. Not that I have any answers... but it sounds exactly like what I am going through right now. 
I too haven't felt right for a few years & I only seem to get more & more fatigued every year. I have thyroid issues & thought it was Hashi's or AutoImmune or something thyroid related. I requested a boat load of tests that Andros suggested & my ANA titer came back as 1:8. My Endo referred me to a Rhumatologist for further testing if I felt the need. 
Well, I want to know what is going on & hopefully get back to feeling good.
I have chronic fatigue, constant headaches, menstral periods are completely heavy & hard, hands & feet are constantly cold, etc.
I have to wait almost 2 months for my Rhumatologist appt - so the waiting game is on. 
I guess what I think is - what will it hurt to see another specialist? If its possible to feel better, I am up for trying it!


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am glad I am not the only one. I have never been to a Endo about my thyroid issues, so perhaps that may be a better choice right now. I know how you feel. I just want to feel better. I am only 23, I should not feel like this and my life is passing me by.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I would definitely suggest both Endocrinologist and a Rheumatologist. The ANA is a tip off.


----------

